# Golden Retrievers + Snowmaggedon = Pure Awesomeness



## blueadeptx2 (Jan 26, 2016)

My Golden Retrievers love the snow! Check their 3-part movie 

Day 1 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgvjlJ2ndO8 
Day 2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZEfjmC_51c 
Day 3 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dJ1k66Taxs

'Hope you like it! Feel free to share...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Your videos are great, fantastic job putting them together. 
Your Goldens are beautiful. 

Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

That's so funny. Welcome to the forum. Gorgeous pups!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That was incredible!!!! So much fun to watch and the music to go with it-priceless!Your dogs are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That was great! There's nothing better than goldens in the snow!


----------



## johnv56 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great videos! We love watching our Golden playing in the snow as well. He Loves it.


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

You Made my Day!! 
couldnt stop smiling
What lovely dogs
How old are they?
Are they both boys or?
I would Love to have snow in my backyard like that even just for a day
it always looks so picturress although I know it must be hard work,its summer down here so looking forward to autumn soon


----------



## tiher (Dec 16, 2015)

Day 2 is the best.


----------

